# Henryk Wars (Henry Vars)



## Rola

For Americans (and Westerners in general) the first thing that comes to mind would be the old Flipper theme.
sheet music for American movies

In Poland he's fondly remembered for the catchy songs and film scores from 1930s talkies:





(play just the opening theme to _Vagabonds_, 1939 comedy)





(1937 drag queen? _Sexappeal_ from _Piętro wyżej_ - I love the wild instrumental version: jazz versus classical music - the duel!)





 or 



(romantic duo from _Sportowiec mimo woli_, shot in 1939)

Precursor of swing in Poland.
Covers of certain songs are still performed today:




(amazing - and amusing - what a little _digital editing_ can do?)

Yet it's a less known fact that Henryk Wars, apart from scoring films and writing music for popular songs, was working on something bigger.
As late as in 2005 - nearly 30 years after his death! (1977) - his _Symphony No. 1_ was discovered and publicly performed.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Vars
Too bad even Wikipedia fails to mention this.
http://www.unsungcomposers.com/forum/index.php?topic=2583.0


----------

